# DIY Camera Float / Protector



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I needed a camera float, and has some pool noodle-type foam laying around, so I made my own float. I split the foam and the camera now tucks neatly inside. After adding a couple pieces of Velcro and crimping on a coated wire, the camera can be easily attached and easily removed (when not on the water), plus the camera can be tucked inside and the unit strapped shut which keeps water droplets off of the lens and keeps the screen from getting scratched.

Here is the unit (I took the pics with my Pentax so I substituted Wifey's camera):

View attachment 1553


Once the camera is wrapped inside, it tucks neatly into the drink holder. I clip the strap to my seat harness to the yak to be sure it doesnt float away is I go inverted.

View attachment 1554


Looks a little cheesy at first but I really like it. It's a nice little all-in-one float/protector.

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## GlockGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd want a brighter color than black in case it takes a swim, but the idea is awesome!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Good call. This was one of those "use what you can find in the garage" but a bright colored pool noodle would be slick.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I like the idea, and the brighter the pool noodle the better. Is the actual camera water proof?


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

The camera in the pic is not, it's my wife's camera. The camera I will be using, and the one I took the pics with, is waterproof. It's a Pentax Optio W60. I really like that camera


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

that's a cool idea. i either use an underwater throw away or cell phone. have a sony xatci that's good to 5' but my wife would skin me if i took it out fishing. i use pool noodle pieces to float bait knives and pliers.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Luther, I like it.
I've got pool noodle floats on my anchor. each fishing rod, pliers, gaff, you name it. A bit of 550 cord and a piece of pool noodle can save you some serious $$$$$

Glad my Visipole came with a section of noodle attached ;-)


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

This what you realy need, I bought two, one for my camera and one for my cell phone. Hang it around your neck or blow it up to float

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280362380293&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------

